
D.C. Public Schools annual graduation rate on track to decline from 73% to 42% - uptown
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/dc-public-schools-graduation-rate-on-track-to-decline-this-year/2018/03/01/3429790a-1cdc-11e8-b2d9-08e748f892c0_story.html
======
sharemywin
Just read part of the article but, why does attendance really matter for
graduation.

"Those students had walked across the graduation stage despite missing too
many classes or improperly taking makeup classes."

